# Nimi



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Anybody gonna be out fri tomarrow 1-5?ill prob be on c-6


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Depending on what time my wife gets home from work tomorrow I would like to be out at C-6 tomorrow or all weekend. I have couple nice spots right down in front of where they launch the kayaks that I’ve been itching to hit again. Any idea what ice thickness is lately on that end?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

smokingbarrel said:


> Depending on what time my wife gets home from work tomorrow I would like to be out at C-6 tomorrow or all weekend. I have couple nice spots right down in front of where they launch the kayaks that I’ve been itching to hit again. Any idea what ice thickness is lately on that end?


No idea on thickness.but last wekend it was 4.im pretty sure none of it melted.lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ice fished Nimmy Campground Bay Thursday 4:30pm-8:30pm. Met Lil Rob, Brad, JMShar & Brandon. We fished outside the bay searching the weed lines & drop offs. Brandon & I teamed up drilling & Vex checking. Saw fish, Slow Bite. Crappies, Perch & Gills but nothing to brag about.
A tad nippy out there!!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Man I was hoping to get out today but this guy decided to join us yesterday.meet the next generation fisher.lol it a whole lot warmer inside the hospital then on the ice with no shanty . maybe tomorrow I'll get out


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ltroyer said:


> Man I was hoping to get out today but this guy decided to join us yesterday.meet the next generation fisher.lol it a whole lot warmer inside the hospital then on the ice with no shanty . maybe tomorrow I'll get out


Congratulations! Looks like you got a new fishing buddy for life!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Congrats Itroyer*


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Lonnie you are going to be changing diapers not minnies ! The shanty I sold Bretz wasn't going to fit your family... I better get back to work - one of us needs to make the company some money.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Full_Choke said:


> Lonnie you are going to be changing diapers not minnies ! The shanty I sold Bretz wasn't going to fit your family... I better get back to work - one of us needs to make the company some money.


Lol at least u making money today


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ltroyer said:


> Man I was hoping to get out today but this guy decided to join us yesterday.meet the next generation fisher.lol it a whole lot warmer inside the hospital then on the ice with no shanty . maybe tomorrow I'll get out


Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> Ice fished Nimmy Campground Bay Thursday 4:30pm-8:30pm. Met Lil Rob, Brad, JMShar & Brandon. We fished outside the bay searching the weed lines & drop offs. Brandon & I teamed up drilling & Vex checking. Saw fish, Slow Bite. Crappies, Perch & Gills but nothing to brag about.
> A tad nippy out there!!


John it was a pleasure meeting you... My report is exactly as yours... Nothing to brag catch wise but so enjoyable being on the ice .... And yeah to being a tad bit nippy..Lol


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats itroyer.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

jmshar said:


> John it was a pleasure meeting you... My report is exactly as yours... Nothing to brag catch wise but so enjoyable being on the ice .... And yeah to being a tad bit nippy..Lol


Thanks again icebucketjohn...appreciate the invite to have joined you. It was great to finally meet you, as well as meeting Brandon. I'll have to get back out there with you soon.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!my bro wants me to take him out on the ice this weekend he never went before so I'm hoping I can do that am thinking nimi just because I know I can get him on some gills.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

All i got to show for c-6


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

vib-E said:


> All i got to show for c-6


There's a couple nice perch!mmm can taste those already


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Fished from 10:30 to 2:30 today. Caught 40 to 50 bluegill and redears with a few crappie mixed in. Kept about 20 fish total. Lots of 8's a few 9's and one just shy of 10. Not a bad for post front conditions!


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Muskielewis said:


> Fished from 10:30 to 2:30 today. Caught 40 to 50 bluegill and redears with a few crappie mixed in. Kept about 20 fish total. Lots of 8's a few 9's and one just shy of 10. Not a bad for post front conditions!
> View attachment 252335


Forget to mention ice was 8-9". Fish were caught in 9fow with 3mm tungsten jig and wax work. Hope this info helps someone out!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Ah yes the ice report....c-6 is 7 inches.be there again today with the wife blue gander mt shanty


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Out here now. 20 feet of water. Few cats and perch. Ice is nice and solid. 8” or so. Waxworm and pinmin.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

bradley4 said:


> Out here now. 20 feet of water. Few cats and perch. Ice is nice and solid. 8” or so. Waxworm and pinmin.


U in thr red shanty?or were u


----------

